# tern is dead



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

well i feel like goin and punchin someones lights out rite now. the tern i just got is dead. it was doin fin the past 2 days then today i came home and it was like this. do you think the water got cloudy after it died or before and thats the reason why? the tank has bin set up with a small sanchezi in it for a long ass time. can anyone see a reason why this thin died?

pictures before death-


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

that sucks man, sorry for your loss


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

aaahhhh sh*t.sorry to hear that guy,that was a beautiful tern.looks like some serious tank issue's going on there.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

yea but out of no where this happend? i never had anything like this in that tank before. i am running a ac 50 and a whisper 40 on that tank. sanchezi has lived in there for one long ass time too


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

"qickshot said:


> yea but out of no where this happend? i never had anything like this in that tank before. i am running a ac 50 and a whisper 40 on that tank. sanchezi has lived in there for one long ass time too


yeah this really is a bumber,What size tank was it.puzzling how this could have happened.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

its only a 20 gal so its got plenty of over filtration. i can see how it would happen so quick cause it is a 20 gal but still


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

did you test your water?


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

after it died? no i figured the fish has bin sitting dead in the tank for a long time so they would be fuked up anyway

also before i put the fish in i smelled it and it smelled like nothin. i know this wont tell mne if the water was clean but if it smelled bad i could exspected it


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

That looks like a serious bacteria bloom during the niTrite spike. Any chance he died of nitrIte poisoning. When i started this site i had the exact same thing happen to me. One day my water just got so damn cloudy and that night Xingu Rhom died.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

jerry_plakyda said:


> That looks like a serious bacteria bloom during the niTrite spike. Any chance he died of nitrIte poisoning. When i started this site i had the exact same thing happen to me. One day my water just got so damn cloudy and that night Xingu Rhom died.


i feel your pain


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Looks to me like your bioload increased more then what you had bacteria (Tern more of a bioload then the sanchezi). I am almost willing to bet you started a cycle. Doesn't matter how many filters you had, its all based on the amount of ammonia that was sustained in the tank.


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

sccavee said:


> Looks to me like your bioload increased more then what you had bacteria (Tern more of a bioload then the sanchezi). I am almost willing to bet you started a cycle. Doesn't matter how many filters you had, its all based on the amount of ammonia that was sustained in the tank.










I think you hit the nail on the head. I say nitrite spike as well


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

yea i think you guys are rite too the water is still white


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

how long was the tank empty for, between gettig rid of your sanchezi and getting the Tern?


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

sorry for your loss man R.I.P


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Was there any food leftover the night before?That happened to me with my lil caribes, had some food in there the night before and when i woke up the water was all cloudy and poor lil guys were floating on top.Sucks to loose a fish


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

Amonia and it looks like the fish had some kind of bacteria or something going on...usually you can tell by the sunken eyes. Water quality is poor, and it might have an internal batteria. Rhomzilla's big tern died because of some parasite with the eyes.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

the sanchezi was tooken out like well actualy the bag got a whole in it and i had to throw the tern in while the sanchezi was still in there. and the tern didnt die from that. ut no there wasnt any leftover food in there


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

dude, that is one hell of a bloom i feel for u mate.
could have been a variety of things, but that definately looks like the tank was cycling, strange

ian


----------

